# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  فضل علم التوحيد

## أم علي طويلبة علم

https://dorar.net/aqadia/49

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
إذا كانت العلوم الشرعية كلها فاضلة لتعلقها بالوحي المطهر؛ فإن علم التوحيد في الذروة من هذا الفضل العميم، حيث حاز الشرف الكامل دون غيره من العلوم، وذلك يظهر بالنظر إلى جهات ثلاث: موضوعه، ومعلومه، والحاجة إليه.

**فضله من جهة موضوعه:* *من المتقرر أن المتعلق يشرف بشرف المتعلق، فالتوحيد يتعلق بأشرف ذات، وأكمل موصوف، بالله الحي القيوم، المتفرد بصفات الجلال والجمال والكمال، ونعوت الكبرياء والعزة؛ لذا كان علم التوحيد أشرف العلوم موضوعا ومعلوما، وكيف لا يكون كذلك وموضوعه رب العالمين، وصفوة خلق الله أجمعين، ومآل العباد إما إلى جحيم أو إلى نعيم، ولأجل هذا سماه بعض السلف الفقه الأكبر.
وتحقيق التوحيد هو أشرف الأعمال مطلقاً... وسئل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أي العمل أفضل؟ فقال: ((إيمان بالله ورسوله))...*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*...فضله من جهة معلومه:** إن معلوم علم التوحيد هو مراد الله الشرعي، الدال عليه وحيه وكلامه الجامع للعقائد الحقة، كالأحكام الاعتقادية المتعلقة بالإيمان بالله تعالى وملائكته وكتبه ورسله، واليوم الآخر والبعث بعد الموت.


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*...فضله من جهة الحاجة إليه:
**وأما فضل علم التوحيد باعتبار الحاجة إليه، فيظهر ذلك بالنظر إلى جملة أمور، منها: 

**أن الله تعالى طلبه، وأمر به كل مكلف، وأثنى على أهله، ومدح من توسل به إليه، ووعدهم أجراً عظيماً.**
قال تعالى: {فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ}، وقال عز من قائل: {وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلا لِيَعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ حُنَفَاء}. 

**ومنها أن عقيدة التوحيد هي الحق الذي أرسلت من أجله جميع الرسل.**
قال تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَّسُولاً أَنِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُواْ الطَّاغُوتَ}.
وقال سبحانه: {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ}.
وهي حق الله على عباده كما في حديث معاذ رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((حق الله على عباده أن يعبدوه ولا يشركوا به شيئا)).  
وهي ملة أبينا إبراهيم عليه السلام التي أمرنا الله باتباعها، قال تعالى: {ثُمَّ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ أَنِ اتَّبِعْ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ}، وهي أيضاً دعوته عليه السلام، قال تعالى على لسانه:{وَاجْنُبْنِي وَبَنِيَّ أَن نَّعْبُدَ الأَصْنَامَ}.

**ومنها أن الله تعالى جعل الإيمان شرطا لقبول العمل الصالح وانتفاع العبد به في الدنيا والآخرة.**
 قال تعالى: {فَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلا كُفْرَانَ لِسَعْيِهِ وَإِنَّا لَهُ كَاتِبُونَ}. وقال سبحانه: {وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الآخِرَةَ وَسَعَى لَهَا سَعْيَهَا وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَأُولَئِكَ كَانَ سَعْيُهُم مَّشْكُورًا}.
فإذا جاء العبد بغير الإيمان فقد خسر جميع عمله الصالح، قال تعالى:{وَلَقَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ وَلَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ}.

**ومنها أن سعادة البشرية في الدنيا متوقفة على علم التوحيد، فحاجة العبد إليه فوق كل حاجة، وضرورته إليه فوق كل ضرورة، فلا راحة ولا طمأنينة ولا سعادة إلا بأن يعرف العبد ربه بأسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله من جهة صحيحة، صادقة ناصحة، وهي جهة الوحي.**
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: "حاجة العبد إلى الرسالة أعظم بكثير من حاجة المريض إلى الطب، فإن آخر ما يقدر بعدم الطبيب موت الأبدان، وأما إذا لم يحصل للعبد نور الرسالة وحياتها، مات قلبه موتا لا ترجى الحياة معه أبدا، أو شقي شقاوة لا سعادة معها أبدا."...

**ومن أعظم فضائله: أن جميع الأعمال والأقوال الظاهرة والباطنة متوقفة في قبولها وفي كمالها، وفي ترتب الثواب عليها على التوحيد، فكلما قوي التوحيد والإخلاص لله كملت هذه الأمور وتمت.
**
**ومن فضائله: أنه يسهل على العبد فعل الخير وترك المنكرات ويسليه عن المصيبات، فالمخلص لله في إيمانه وتوحيده تخف عليه الطاعات لما يرجو من ثواب ربه ورضوانه، ويهون عليه ترك ما تهواه النفس من المعاصي، لما يخشى من سخطه وعقابه.
**ومنها: أن التوحيد إذا كمل في القلب حبب الله لصاحبه الإيمان وزينه في قلبه، وكره إليه الكفر والفسوق والعصيان، وجعله من الراشدين.**

**ومنها: أنه يخفف عن العبد المكاره ويهون عليه الآلام.**
فبحسب تكميل العبد للتوحيد والإيمان، يتلقى المكاره والآلام بقلب منشرح ونفس مطمئنة وتسليم ورضا بأقدار الله المؤلمة.

**ومن أعظم فضائله: أنه يحرر العبد من رق المخلوقين والتعلق بهم وخوفهم ورجائهم والعمل لأجلهم، وهذا هو العز الحقيقي والشرف العالي.**
ويكون مع ذلك متألها متعبدا لله، لا يرجو سواه ولا يخشى إلا إياه، ولا ينيب إلا إليه، وبذلك يتم فلاحه ويتحقق نجاحه.

**ومن فضائله التي لا يلحقه فيها شيء: أن التوحيد إذا تم وكمل في القلب وتحقق تحققا كاملا بالإخلاص التام، فإنه يصير القليل من عمله كثيرا، وتضاعف أعماله وأقواله بغير حصر ولا حساب، ورجحت كلمة الإخلاص في ميزان العبد بحيث لا تقابلها السماوات والأرض وعمارها من جميع خلق الله،** كما في حديث أبي سعيد المذكور في الترجمة، وفي حديث البطاقة التي فيها لا إله إلا الله التي وزنت تسعة وتسعين سجلا من الذنوب، كل سجل يبلغ مد البصر، وذلك لكمال إخلاص قائلها، وكم ممن يقولها لا تبلغ هذا المبلغ؛ لأنه لم يكن في قلبه من التوحيد والإخلاص الكامل مثل ولا قريب مما قام بقلب هذا العبد.

**ومن فضائل التوحيد: أن الله تكفل لأهله بالفتح والنصر في الدنيا، والعز والشرف وحصول الهداية والتيسير لليسرى وإصلاح الأحوال والتسديد في الأقوال والأفعال.**

**ومنها: أن الله يدفع عن الموحدين أهل الإيمان شرور الدنيا والآخرة، ويمن عليهم بالحياة الطيبة والطمأنينة إليه والطمأنينة بذكره،** وشواهد هذه الجمل من الكتاب والسنة كثيرة معروفة والله أعلم.*
* 

*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

*أهمية دراسة العقيدة وحكم تعلمها*


الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على مَن لا نبيَّ بعده، وعلى آله وصحبه. 
  *أما بعدُ*:
فللعقيدة  أهمية كبيرة في الدين الإسلامي، فالإسلام عقيدة وعملٌ، ولا يَصِح عملٌ بلا  اعتقادٍ، ولا ينفع عمل بلا عقيدة صحيحة؛ ولذلك أحببتُ كتابة هذه الكلمة في  بيان أهمية العقيدة وأهمية تعلُّم العقيدة، والفائدة من تعلُّم العقيدة،  فاللهمَّ ارزقني التوفيق والسَّداد. 
 *مدخل:
* ما أهمية تعلُّم العقيدة؟ ولِمَ الحديث عن العقيدة؟ أو بمعنى آخر: لماذا نَدرُس العقيدة؟ وما الأسباب الداعية إلى دراسة العقيدة؟ 

وما فوائد دراسة العقيدة؟
 وعند الإجابة عن هذا السؤال نُدرك الإجابة عن السؤال التالي:
  هل الحاجة إلى العقيدة الصحيحة حاجةٌ مُلِحة؟ وهل تعلُّم العقيدة ضروري؟   ثم نختم هذه الكلمة بالكلام عن حُكم تعلُّم العقيدة. 

  والهدف من الإجابة عن هذه الأسئلة أن نَعلم أهميَّة العقيدة عن طريق السؤال والجواب، فتَثبُت في الذهن.   وبمعرفة أهمية العقيدة يَزداد طالب العلم  حرصًا على تعلُّم العقيدة، ويَنشَط لدراستها؛ لأن معرفة الهدف والغاية  وأهمية الشيء، يعطي الشيء أهميَّة كبيرة لدى الإنسان، ويَجعله يحرِص عليه، وإذا أردتَ العلم، فاعرِف الأهم؛ إذ البَدء بمعرفته يَختصر لك الطريق. 

 *العقيدة هي أهم علوم الدين:* 
نحن نَدرس العقيدة؛ لأن  العقيدة هي أهم علوم الدين على الإطلاق، فالعقيدة أهمُّ من الأخلاق،  والعقيدة أهم من الآداب، والعقيدة أهم من العبادات، والعقيدة أهم من  المعاملات؛ إذ هي أوَّل واجبٍ على المكلف، فعند دخول الشخص الإسلامَ يجب  عليه معرفة التوحيد قبل تعلُّم العبادات. 
 وعندما بعَث النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - معاذًا إلى نحو أهل اليمن، قال له: ((فليَكن أوَّل ما تدعوهم إليه أن يُوحدوا الله تعالى، فإذا عرَفوا ذلك، فأخْبِرهم أن الله فرَض عليهم خمس صلوات))[1].

وقد دلَّ الحديث على أهمية التوحيد، الذي هو أهم مبحث في العقيدة، فالرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمَر بالدعوة إلى تصحيح العقيدة قبل الدعوة إلى الأعمال، فقد قدَّم التوحيد على الأمر بالصلاة.   وقد مكَث النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في  مكة بعد بَعثته ثلاث عشرة سنة، يدعو الناس إلى تصحيح العقيدة، وإلى  التوحيد، ولم تَنزِل عليه الفرائض إلا في المدينة؛ مما يدل على أن أوَّل  أوَّليَّات الدَّعوة تعليم العقيدة، وأوَّل ما تقوم الدعوة على تصحيح  العقيدة، ولا يطالَبُ الإنسان بالأعمال إلا بعد تصحيح العقيدة؛‏ لأجل أن  تَنبني على العقيدة الصحيحة سائر الأعمال من العبادات والسلوك.‏

*دراسة العقيدة لتصحيح المعتقد الفاسد:
* نحن نَدرس العقيدة؛ لنُصحِّح عقيدتنا، وتصحيح المعتقد أمرٌ هام للغاية؛ لأن العقيدة هي الأساس الذي تُبنى عليه أعمال الإنسان، ويتوقَّف قَبول الأعمال الصالحة على سلامة أصول العقيدة من الشِّرك والكفر، فمن يَشوب عقيدتَه كفرٌ أكبر أو شِرك، يكون كافرًا.   والكافر لا تَنفعه أعماله الصالحة يوم القيامة، وإن فعَل الكثير من أعمال البر[2]، فإذا كانت العقيدة غير صحيحة، بطَل ما يتفرَّع عنها من أعمالٍ وأقوال؛ كما قال تعالى: ﴿ لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ وَلَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ ﴾ [الزمر: 65].   ‏وقال تعالى:﴿ وَلَوْ أَشْرَكُوا لَحَبِطَ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ ﴾ [الأنعام: 88]؛ أي‏:‏ لبطَلت أعمالُهم، فدون تصحيح العقيدة لا فائدة من الأعمال‏.‏

*تعلُّم العقيدة الصحيحة يَعصِم الإنسان من الشِّرك:*
نحن نَدرُس العقيدة؛ لأن تعلُّم العقيدة الصحيحة يَعصِم الإنسان من الشرك، ونسيان العقيدة الصحيحة سببٌ للوقوع في الشرك_._  وخُلو العقيدة من الشِّرك أو من اعتقادٍ مُكفِّر - فيصَلٌ حاسم بين خلود الإنسان في نار جهنَّمَ والنجاة منها؛ فقد قال تعالى: ﴿ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لَا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ  لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا  عَظِيمًا ﴾ [النساء: 48].   *

العقيدة أشرف العلوم وأعظمها:*
نحن ندرس العقيدة؛ لأن العقيدة أشرفُ العلوم وأعظمها وأعلاها؛ لأن شرَفَ العلم وعظَمته بحسب المعلوم، ولا معلوم أكبر من ذات الله تعالى وصفاته، وهو ما يَبحث فيه هذا العلم[3]. 

*العقيدة الصحيحة تزيد الإنسانَ خشية وبُعدًا عن المعاصي:*
نحن ندرُس العقيدة؛ لكي نَزداد خشية من الله،  فالعقيدة تحوي التوحيد الذي هو معرفة ما ينبغي لله وما لا ينبغي لله،  ومعرفة الله أصلٌ من أصول الخشية، فكلما ازدادَت معرفة العبد بالله، ازداد  خشيةً.  
 نحن ندرُس العقيدة؛ لكي ننجوَ من فِتن الشهوات، ولنَزداد بُعدًا عن ارتكاب المعاصي، فكيف يعصي المسلم الله وهو يَعلم أن الله بصيرٌ به، سميعٌ له، رقيبٌ عليه؟!  

 *العقيدة الصحيحة حماية من الشُّبهات:* 
نحن ندرُس العقيدة؛ لكي ننجوَ من فِتن الشُّبهات التي  تَموج كموج البحر، فالعالم مليء بالمذاهب الباطلة الهدَّامة، والأفكار  المنحلة، والمناهج الفاسدة، فلا بدَّ للمسلم أمام هذه المذاهب والأفكار  والمناهج، أن يكون لديه علمٌ صحيح بالعقيدة، وأن يكون لديه فَهمٌ صحيح بها؛  حتى يَميز الخبيث من الطيِّب، والضعيف من الصحيح، والباطل من الحق. 
 *
لماذا ندرس العقيدة؟*
ولتَكُن نيَّتنا عند تعلُّم العقيدة، وأهدافنا عند تعلُّم العقيدة، أو من فوائد تعلُّمنا العقيدة الصحيحة - ما يلي:
 1- الاقتداء بالرُّسل في تعليم الناس العقيدةَ قبل العمل؛ قال تعالى‏:‏‏ ﴿ وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَسُولًا أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ ﴾ [النحل: 36]، وقال تعالى: ﴿ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ ﴾ [الأنبياء: 25]. 
 2- تَصفية عقيدتنا من شوائب البدع والشِّرك، وسلامةُ  العبد من الكفر والشرك أصلُ النجاة من النار، لكن تمام النجاة يكون بالفقه  الذي يُصحِّح الأقوال والأعمال وَفْق مراد الله - عز وجل - ومراد رسوله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - ويُسلم العبادة من الابتداع.  
 3- الحماية من الوقوع في الشرك ومن الابتداع. 
 4- العلم بالله الذي يُورث الخشية منه، وعدم الوقوع في معصيته. 
 5- النجاة من الفِتن؛ فلا نجاةَ من الفتن العقَدية إلا بتعلُّم المُعتقَد الصحيح. 
 6- محاربة الأفكار والمذاهب العقَدية الباطلة. 
 7- رفْع الجهل عن أنفسنا. 

 *بطلان الدعوى بأن الإيمان يكفي دون الاهتمام بالعقيدة**:* 
ومن خلال تعلُّمنا أهمية العقيدة، يتبيَّن  بُطلان الدعوى بأن الإيمان يكفي دون الاهتمام بالعقيدة؛ حيث إن الإيمان لا  يكون إيمانًا إلا إذا صحَّت العقيدة، أمَّا إذا لم تكن العقيدة صحيحة،  فليس هناك إيمانٌ ولا دينٌ‏.‏ 

*هل تعلُّم العقيدة ضروري؟* 
ومن خلال تعلُّمنا أهمية العقيدة، يُمكننا أن نُجيب عن سؤال هام، ألا وهو:
 هل تعلُّم العقيدة ضروري؟ 
والجواب:  نعم؛  فتعلُّم العقيدة ضرورة من ضرورات الإنسان التي لا غنى له عنها، فالإنسان  بحسب فِطرته يَميل إلى اللجوء إلى ربٍّ يَعتقد فيه القوة الخارقة، والسيطرة  الكاملة عليه وعلى المخلوقات من حوله، وهذا الاعتقاد يحقِّق له الميل  الفطري للتديُّن، ويُشبع نَزعته تلك، والعقيدةُ الإسلامية تقوم على  الاعتقاد الصحيح الذي يُوافق تلك الفطرة، ويَحترم عقلَ الإنسان ومكانته في  الكون.   *

هل الحاجة إلى العقيدة الصحيحة حاجة مُلِحة؟*
 ومن خلال تعلُّمنا أهمية العقيدة، يُمكننا أن نُجيب عن سؤال هام، ألا وهو:
هل الحاجة إلى العقيدة الصحيحة حاجة مُلحة؟  
والجواب:  نعم، الحاجة إلى العقيدة الصحيحة حاجة مُلِحة، فلا حياة للقلب ولا طُمأنينة ولا سعادة إلا بصحة العقيدة، فإذا انطبَعت العقيدة الصحيحةفي  نفس العبد - من العلم بالله وتوحيده، ومحبَّته وخشيته، وتعظيم أمره  ونَهيه، والتصديق بوعده ووعيده - سعِد في الدنيا والآخرة، وسعِد مجتمعه به؛  ذلك أن صلاح سلوك الفرد تابعٌ لصلاح عقيدته وسلامة أفكاره، وفساد سلوك  الفرد تابعٌ لفساد عقيدته وانحرافها. 

 *وداعًا للقلق مع العقيدة الصحيحة:*
والعقيدة الصحيحة تُخلِّص العبد  من القلق والتوتر العصبي والاكتئاب، فصاحب المعتقد الصحيح يؤمن بقدر الله،  وأن الله مدبِّر الأمر، وأن الله غفَّار الذنوب، فإن وقَع في ضيق يدعو  ربَّه، فيُفرِّج كرْبه، وإن أذنَب استغفَر، فيَغفِر الله له، وإن حدَث ما  يُحزنه، حمِد الله واسترجَع؛ لأنه يَعلم أن الله هو المقدِّر، فلا يقدِّر  شيئًا إلا لحِكمة، فلا يَكتئِب ولا يَقنَط. 
 وصاحب المعتقد الصحيح تَجده مُطمئنَّ النفس، هادئ البال، قريرَ العين، ليس بالقَلِق ولا بالحيران، حتى كان يقول أحدهم: "نحن في سعادة لو علِمها الملوك، لقاتَلونا عليها"، وقيل للعالم عبدالله بن المبارك: "مَن الملوك؟  قال: الزُّهَّاد، قالوا: فمن السَّفِلة؟ قال: الذين يأكلون بدينهم، قالوا:  فمَن سَفِلة السَّفِلة؟ قال: الذين يُصلحون دنيا غيرهم بتضييع دينهم". 
 ولا يُمكن أن ينجوَ العبد في الآخرة إلا بصحة العقيدة؛ قال تعالى:﴿ وَلَوْ أَشْرَكُوا لَحَبِطَ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ ﴾ [الأنعام: 88].   لذلك الحاجة إلى العقيدة الصحيحة حاجةٌ مُلِحة. 

 *الاهتمام بالعقيدة ليس معناه إهمال الفقه:
* ولا يَلزَم من تركيزنا واهتمامنا بالعقيدة إهمالُ الفقه والأخلاق؛ لأن الإسلام عقيدة وعملٌ.
 
 *آثار ضياع العقيدة الإسلامية:*
 وبعد أن عرَفنا أهمية العقيدة وفائدة تعلُّمها، والسبب في الاهتمام بدراستها - نأتي إلى موضوع هام، ألا وهو: آثار ضياع العقيدة الإسلامية بين الأمة، فلا  ريبَ في أن للعقيدة التي يَحملها الإنسان أثرًا في توجيه سلوكه  وتصرُّفاته، وأن أي انحرافٍ في هذه العقيدة، أو ضياع لهذه العقيدة، يظهر في  حياة الإنسان العملية والخُلقية، ومن ثَم يؤثِّر ذلك بشكلٍ ملموس في حياة  المجتمع؛ لأننا لا نستطيع الفصل بين المجتمع وأفراده. 

 ومن آثار ضياع العقيدة الإسلامية ما يلي:
 1- المعيشة الضَّنك: وإصابة الناس بالقلق النفسي والاضطراب، والحِرمان من طُمأنينة القلب، وسكون النفس؛ فقد قال تعالى: ﴿ وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْ ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنْكًا وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى ﴾ [طه: 124].   فإنسان عنده خَلل في الإيمان بالله، والإيمان بالقضاء والقدر عنده فيه خَلل، كيف يرضى بقضاء الله وقدره؟ 
 يفعل ما بدَا له، لا إيمان بالله يَردَعه، لا يَحيا لهدفٍ، فالشخص  إن آمَن بربِّه، واستقام على شرعه، منَحه السعادة والاستقرار، ويسَّر له  أمره، وإن لَم تتوافر له إلا أدنى مقوِّمات الحياة، وإن كفَر بربه،  واستكبَر عن عبادته، جعَل حياته ضنكًا، وجمَع عليه الهموم، وإن ملَك جميع  وسائل الراحة، وأصناف المتاع، ونحن نرى كثرة المُنتحرين في الدول التي  كفَلت لأفرادها جميع وسائل الرفاهية، ونحن نرى الإسراف في أصناف الأثاث  وأنواع الأسفار من أجل الاستمتاع بالحياة، والدافع إلى الإسراف في ذلك هو  خُلو القلب من الإيمان، والشعور بالضِّيق والضنك، ومحاولة تبديد هذا القلق  بوسائل متغيِّرة ومتجدِّدة. 
 2- كثرة الأنانية بين الناس: فكل إنسان يهمُّه مصلحة نفسه، ولو كانت  هذه المصلحة تضر بالآخرين، فالمرأة المتبرِّجة مثلاً تحب أن تُبرز مفاتنها  بين الناس، ولا يهمُّها أثرُ هذا التبرُّج على إخوتها من المسلمين،  فتُضيِّع نفسها بعذاب الله لها، قصَدت الفتنة بين إخوتها المسلمين أم لم  تقصد، فهذا الفعل نفسه سببٌ للفتنة، ولسان الحال دليلٌ على كذب المقال.
3- شيوع الجريمة بين الناس:  فكل شخصٍ يحب أن يَنتقم من أحد، يَنتقم، فلا يَردعه دين.
4- فساد المجتمع: فبفساد أفراد المجتمع يَفسُد المجتمع ككلٍّ. 
5- كثرة الانتحار تخلُّصًا من الحياة: وأكثر المنتحرين ليسوا من الفقراء، حتى  يقال: بسبب فقرهم، بل من الأغنياء المترفين، ومن الأطباء، بل ومن الأطباء  النفسيين الذين يُظَنُّ بهم أنهم يَجلبون السعادة للناس! 
6 - شيوع الكراهية والبغضاء بين الناس: بسبب تَزعزُع عقيدة القضاء والقدر في قلوبهم.
7- شيوع الأوهام والمخاوف بين الناس: فيخاف الناس على دنياهم بسبب الشِّرك، فترى بعض الناس يعتقدون في العبد المخلوق ما لا يجوز إلا لله. 
8- يعيش الشخص ظالِمًا لنفسه:  ظالِمًا  لمَن حوله من البشر والمخلوقات، فهو لا يعرف لذي حقٍّ حقَّه، فإذا كان يوم  القيامة قام في وجهه كلُّ مَن ظلَمه من إنسانٍ أو حيوان، يَطلب من ربه أن  يقتصَّ له منه، فالذي لا يعرف العقيدة الإسلامية يُسخِّر نفسه لغير ما  خُلِقت له، ولا يعبد ربَّه، بل يعبد غيره من شهواتٍ، والظلم هو وضْع الشيء  في غير موضعه، وأيُّ ظلمٍ أعظمُ من توجيه العبادة لغير مستحقِّها؟  
  9- لُحوق الخيبة والخُسران بمَن لا يَعرف العقيدة الإسلامية: فقد فقَدَ  الشخص ما تتمتَّع به القلوب والأرواح، وهو معرفة الله والأُنس بمناجاته،  والسكينة إليه، وخسِر الدنيا؛ لأنه عاش فيها حياة بائسة حائرة، وخسِر نفسه  التي كان يَجمع من أجلها؛ لأنه لم يُسخِّرها لما خُلِقت له، ولم يَسعد بها  في الدنيا؛ لأنها عاشت شقيَّة، وماتت شقيَّة، وستُبعث مع الأشقياء.  
 10- حِرمان الحياة الحقيقية:  فالإنسان  الجدير بالحياة هو الذي آمَن بربِّه، وعرَف غايته، وتبيَّن مصيره، وأيقَن  بمبعثه، فعرَف لكل ذي حقٍّ حقَّه، فلا يَغمَط حقًّا، ولا يؤذي مخلوقًا،  فعاش عيشة السُّعداء، ونال الحياة الطيبة في الدنيا والآخرة. 

 *حُكم تعلم العقيدة**:* 
وبعد أن عرَفنا أهمية العقيدة وآثار ضياعها، نأتي لمسألة هامة، ألا وهي حُكم تعلُّم العقيدة، وشأن العقيدة شأن الفقه، فمن العقيدة ما هو فرضُ عينٍ، ومنها ما هو فرضُ كفاية كالفقه، فالقاعدة: "العلم تابع للمعلوم"،  فالعلم الذي يُتوصَّل به إلى إقامة الفرض، يكون فرضًا، والعلم الذي  يُتوصَّل به إلى إقامة الواجب، يكون واجبًا، والعلم الذي يُتوصَّل به إلى  إقامة السُّنة، يكون سُنةً.  
 والعقيدة التي هي فرضُ عينٍ، هي تعلُّم ما لا يصح الإيمان إلا به؛ كالإيمان بأركان الإيمان الستة علىوجه  مُجمل، والعقيدة التي هي فرضُ كفاية، هي معرفة هذه الأركان الستة على  التفصيل بأدلَّتها من الكتاب والسُّنة، ومعرفة شُبَه المخالفين والرد  عليها.  
 هذا، والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتمُّ الصالحات. [1] رواه البخاري في صحيحه، رقم (7372)، والترمذي في سننه، رقم (2901).

[2]  العمل الصالح لا يُقبل إلا إذا كان صاحبه مسلمًا، وأن يَقصِد صاحبُه  التقرُّب إلى الله به، وأن يكون هذا العمل موافقًا لِما شرَعه الله.

[3] كشف الأسرار (1/ 8). 


 رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/47331/#ixzz5MC17Fio8

----------

